# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  heo mi

## noithatkienan

nhap vao 2 so a,b va chi su dung dau +,- de tinh tong ,tich,thuong, hieu va so du (neu co):-?:emlaugh:

----------

